# Sand for Cichlid tank



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Setting up a new Hap/Peacock tank. Has anyone ever used any of these sand products? Are they Safe? any pros or cons???



















Thanks in advance for any feedback!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are members who use quickrete but which type IDK. We recommend pool filter sand because it is so clean and the grain is consistant (20 grain). Are these labeled with a grain size? Do they have an ingredients list?


----------



## embowe (Mar 14, 2013)

I have used just normal pool filter sand as previously stated...just a nice wash to make sure it's clean as it can be and off you go... price is right as well...around here it was $5 for 50lbs...


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

> Re: Sand for Cichlid tank
> by DJRansome » Thu Mar 14, 2013 11:27 am
> 
> There are members who use quickrete but which type IDK. We recommend pool filter sand because it is so clean and the grain is consistant (20 grain). Are these labeled with a grain size? Do they have an ingredients list?


I was looking at the pfs, as I have read that a lot of people use it. The place by me wants $10/50 lbs. The Quikrete stuff is going for $2.20/50 lbs, it is also a really nice bright white color. Not sure what color the pfs is??

I had read that some people use the Quikcrete. The MSDS sheet says it is Crystalline Silica (Quartz). The bag says it is 30 grit?

In my smaller tank I have the Caribsea black sand, and I can't stand that it is so light in weight, that it gets sucked up by my water change hose/gravel cleaner.

How does the pfs do? is it a little heavier?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have pretty strong suction on my Python and the PFS does get sucked up a little. I clean it like sand (hover the Python above and churn the sand with my hand or another tool.

I THINK the 30 grain is finer.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I use the Quickrete Medium and fine grains in both my 55g tanks(2nd picture is what I use, never used the one in the 1st picture). The one in the 2nd pic is perfectly safe, takes very little washing (my tanks were clear AS I was filling them) and looks great. The "Medium" is a natural tank color and the "fine" is pure white. I run dual Rena filters on both my tanks that use this sand and have had no issues with sand getting into the filters as of yet (running for 5 months each). I just made sure to mount my intakes about 6" off the sand bed is the only precaution I took.

If you get the Medium then double check the bag to make sure of the color because here where I am located the Medium is tan and the Fine is white, so make sure the white you see on the bag in your picture is not just leaked down from bags of "fine" grit from the shelf above.


----------



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Go for the pool filter sand. It doesnt kick up as much and wont get caught in your filter.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

Pool filter sand is the way to go but if you want a more natural look, I've used tube sand that I put in my truck bed in the winter and love it. Not such a uniform grain size and multicolored.


----------



## jraccah1 (Feb 21, 2013)

i used 30 pounds of aragonite mixed with 20 pounds of PFS in my 75G.

its a great mix its thick enough so it doesnt get kicked up but small enough so the fish can still play with it.

the aragonite is good for the cichlids too, i would def suggest you rinse either one or both very thoroughly.

this is how my blend looks:


----------



## ffsparky (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have been tossing the idea of sand in my 225 gallon tank. I have white gravel now. can I add to the top of this with sand? or should I completely remove the gravel to replace it with sand?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Better to remove the gravel for 2 reasons:
1-the sand will eventually sink through and leave you with gravel anyway
2-covering the substrate will smother beneficial bacteria living there. By removing you will still lose it, but at least it won't rot in the layer between gravel and sand.


----------



## ffsparky (Apr 20, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Better to remove the gravel for 2 reasons:
> 1-the sand will eventually sink through and leave you with gravel anyway
> 2-covering the substrate will smother beneficial bacteria living there. By removing you will still lose it, but at least it won't rot in the layer between gravel and sand.


Thank you


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am planning to change my substrate to sand as well. I already have 50 lbs of African Cichlid Mix Sahara Sand on the way. I have a 125 gallon, 72" x 18" x24", tank. I plan on removing the existing gravel and adding the sand. It appears to me that I might need some more sand for my tank. Will 50 lbs of pool filter sand, 20 grain, do the trick? I have time to wash all of the sand thoroughly before adding it to the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you like the mix and since the cost of PFS is so low, it can't hurt. Articles in the Library say 2 pounds of sand per gallon but that sounds like an awful lot to me. Will you have a lot of rock formations? That will cut down on the amount of sand you need since rocks go in before substrate.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, DJ. I have five large Texas holey rocks and several other smaller rocks as well. I plan on changing my stock to Haps from Mbuna. I have had the tank for about 12 years, and I am down to 1 Yellow Lab from my original stock. I might leave some of the rocks out, because I have learned from reading these forums that Haps prefer more open water.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Just to help you get an idea, this is 50lbs of PFS in a 6ft tank, as you can see it covers the bottom, but only a thin (maybe 1") layer


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the photo. I'm going to put 50 lbs in and see what coverage I get. I usually try to keep the substrate to about 1" deep.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Washing off that sand took a while. I do really like the look of it in the aquarium. A layer 1" deep should be OK for Haps, and maybe some Peacocks, correct?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One inch should be fine.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Articles in the Library say 2 pounds of sand per gallon but that sounds like an awful lot to me.


I agree,I bought 100 pounds of Eco complete sand going by 1 pound per gallon for my 90 gallon.
I set up my tank yesterday and only used 60 pounds with 85 pounds of rock.


----------



## pauld1946 (Mar 5, 2013)

OK hear it is I have 120 Gal. tank, 60"X18.5X26" Glass. Egg crate 200Lbs. of POOL filter sand plus 200Lbs of rocks.
The pool sand looks great it was $5.00 for 50Lbs at Home Depoe wash in 5Gal. pale about 20Lbs at a time. I'm not blowing my horn about how it looks. The guy next door dives he said the sand looks just like a river bottom..


----------



## At1Maverick (Mar 7, 2013)

This may be a pretty dumb question andI don't mean hijack the thread. But I would like to know if replacing my gravel substrate to sand requires me to remove everything in the tank and what of my stocks? Can they remain in the tank as well? Thanks for the help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd take everything out, including the fish. Just keeps them out of my way and I don't have to worry about cloudy water. But others have changed the substrate with the fish in.

Much easier to shovel out the old if you take rocks and decor out though.


----------

